# What to do?



## wvgirl14 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a interesting quandary. I recently took the FE Exam, and am awaiting results. I have been mulling this decision over for awhile and thought I would get some feedback and advice. If and when I do pass the FE I would like to start trying to study and earn my PE. Here is where I have the issue. I have enough professional experience to sit, but what to PE exam to take is the question. My degree is in Architectural Engineering (and I have seen the post about this not being a engineering field so don't bother responding if you are going to go there) and I also have an Associates in Civil Engineering (I only lack 4 class from a Bachelors and should have taken them but that is another story). I worked 3 years in the A/E world as a Assistant Project Manager and Architectural Design Technician for a small Architectural firm. Basically I assisted the Structural Designer and work on some basic Electrical and Mechanical Design, but mostly took care of the Civil Design and working on designing the contract documents and working drawings. I left the A/E firm and have spent 3 years in a Engineering Consulting firm as a Permit Assistant and Staff Engineer. I work on Surface Mining Application (please don't give me feedback on your political view of this), NPDES Permit, and Perform the Calculations and Design Refuse Disposal Facilities. I do some drainage work and pipe design. So here in lies the question do I take the Architectural PE exam or do I take the Civil and if I do take the Civil which Civil? I have all of my A/E college books, but there are not many references for the A/E PE exam plus I know it is heavy mechanical, electrical, and structural and I didn't get into alot of that. So help me out guys what is your opinion?


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 10, 2009)

elementary advice here i guess - look over the exam contents for the PE Architectural, PE Civil (water resources &amp; environmental depth), and lastly the PE Environmental (ncees website) - that seems to be where your experience in civil lies is towards the enviro end of things, just based on what youve said above.

You should glean from the exam pdf's what subject matter seems closest to your area or youre most comfortable with


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2009)

Ditto what EM says. Based on your description, it sounds to me like you'll want to take a civil exam but still need to decide on the appropriate depth module. Also, remember that part of the PE application is to provide professional references and a description of your work expereince. The expereince part should be consistent with the dicipline that your taking the test in and not necessarily greared towards your college studies. My :2cents:

Good luck.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2009)

in most states when you submit your application they will tell you based on your experience which exam your sitting for


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 10, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> in most states when you submit your application they will tell you based on your experience which exam your sitting for


Really? I only applied in WA and OR, but both times they had me specifically indicate what I was applying for. And more to the point, I have found the state boards don't necessarily know much about engineering.

I mean I am sure some of the employees do, but from the times we spoke on the phone, they understood how to fill out their forms, but not real engineering practice.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 10, 2009)

Look at the specific areas each exam covers and take the one you think you have the highest chances of passing. In my state you can take the PE in one area and it will follow you into other areas if your competence changes. Not sure if your state is the same or not though.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 10, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> in most states when you submit your application they will tell you based on your experience which exam your sitting for






D. Kephart said:


> Really? I only applied in WA and OR, but both times they had me specifically indicate what I was applying for. And more to the point, I have found the state boards don't necessarily know much about engineering.


Hmm, i've never heard of that either - seems like it would make studying pretty difficult if you're waiting for your state board to tell you which exam you will actually be taking, for Civil depths anyways.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2009)

well in georgia thats how it was, I filled out the forms and they sent me back a letter and said your taking this test..

they tell you if your taking civil, mechanical, structural, etc they dont specify what afternoon section your taking


----------



## _Gambit_ (Nov 10, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> well in georgia thats how it was, I filled out the forms and they sent me back a letter and said your taking this test..
> they tell you if your taking civil, mechanical, structural, etc they dont specify what afternoon section your taking


Are you referring to the Country of Georgia?


----------



## z06dustin (Nov 10, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> elementary advice here i guess - look over the exam contents for the PE Architectural, PE Civil (water resources &amp; environmental depth), and lastly the PE Environmental (ncees website) - that seems to be where your experience in civil lies is towards the enviro end of things, just based on what youve said above.
> You should glean from the exam pdf's what subject matter seems closest to your area or youre most comfortable with


i'll second this, and go further and say buy a few of the sample exams and see which you do best at.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Nov 11, 2009)

I appreciate the responses. I am planning to take it in VA, but I am working in :wv: , most of the guys I know have done this as well.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 11, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> well in georgia thats how it was, I filled out the forms and they sent me back a letter and said your taking this test..
> they tell you if your taking civil, mechanical, structural, etc they dont specify what afternoon section your taking


but you have to tell them which area you feel you are the most proficient

http://sos.georgia.gov/acrobat/PLB/09%20PE...Application.pdf

page 9, question 6.

edit:

actually I guess your endorser tells the board which area you are the most proficient in.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 11, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> I am planning to take it in VA, but I am working in :wv: , most of the guys I know have done this as well.


curious - why? and how does that enable you to practice engineering in WV?


----------



## dastuff (Nov 11, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> curious - why? and how does that enable you to practice engineering in WV?


He probably plans on getting a WV license through Comity.

I think it comes down to if you want to stamp drawings... Which drawings would you be expected to stamp... If it's piping/wastewater then I'd say go civil, if it's environmental drawings (which i'm not sure if there is such a thing), then go PE Env... And if I can't really help with the PE Arch since i don't really know what it's for either (vs an architecture license)...

If it's for a pay bonus then i'd recommend PE Civil with an emphasis in water or maybe construction (which supposedly is the easiest) since I think that would give you the most versatility for future advancement.

Congrats on the FE, and ARCH engineering is totally a sham


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 11, 2009)

dastuff said:


> He probably plans on getting a WV license through Comity.


wv*girl*14 is probably not a "he".


----------



## TXCoogPE (Nov 11, 2009)

wvgirl14: Have you verified the education requirements? Some states require applicants to have a Bachelor's in either engineering, engineering technology or a combination from the areas of mathematical, physical or engineering sciences. Is an associates an option with additional experiences where you are going to be applying?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Nov 11, 2009)

I do have a Bachelors in Architectural Engineering Technology also I am a girl, lol. Why VA a few reason actually. One I live very close to the line and do work in both state, the test site is closer, also not as many hoops in VA. I do plan to go through Comity. I have no promise of a promotion I am do this more for myself. I do appreciate the feedback.


----------



## vernpar (Nov 11, 2009)

“Ditto (to all earlier replies),” based on the work experience you’ve described you’d do fine with the PE Civil Water Resources exam but don’t rule out PE Civil Construction, PE Civil Structural or PE Architectural either if that’s what you’re comfortable with.

In general (keeping it short), Architectural Engineers are hard to find and their education and experience can “initially” be overlooked. Yet many have become registered Structural (as in SE’s), Civil, Mechanical, Electrical and Architectural Engineers and have had, registered or not, well respected careers in many fields of the building and construction industry. In addition, for added insight on how your educational background is being viewed today by industry see page 32 of the Nov. 2nd 09 issue of ENR (No, I did not graduate from Penn State, but was born and raised in PA).

My engineering degree is also in Architectural Engineering as a 5 yr ABET accredited BSAE. However my work experience has been mostly Civil/Structural/Architectural, so my selection was somewhat easier on the application. Today I work as a Structural Engineer and I recently sat for the PE Civil Structural exam in October. Good Luck in your choice and keep as many of your college text books that you can find because you never know where you will be in 10 plus years. (Smile)


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 17, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> I have a interesting quandary. I recently took the FE Exam, and am awaiting results. I have been mulling this decision over for awhile and thought I would get some feedback and advice. If and when I do pass the FE I would like to start trying to study and earn my PE. Here is where I have the issue. I have enough professional experience to sit, but what to PE exam to take is the question. My degree is in Architectural Engineering (and I have seen the post about this not being a engineering field so don't bother responding if you are going to go there) and I also have an Associates in Civil Engineering (I only lack 4 class from a Bachelors and should have taken them but that is another story). I worked 3 years in the A/E world as a Assistant Project Manager and Architectural Design Technician for a small Architectural firm. Basically I assisted the Structural Designer and work on some basic Electrical and Mechanical Design, but mostly took care of the Civil Design and working on designing the contract documents and working drawings. I left the A/E firm and have spent 3 years in a Engineering Consulting firm as a Permit Assistant and Staff Engineer. I work on Surface Mining Application (please don't give me feedback on your political view of this), NPDES Permit, and Perform the Calculations and Design Refuse Disposal Facilities. I do some drainage work and pipe design. So here in lies the question do I take the Architectural PE exam or do I take the Civil and if I do take the Civil which Civil? I have all of my A/E college books, but there are not many references for the A/E PE exam plus I know it is heavy mechanical, electrical, and structural and I didn't get into alot of that. So help me out guys what is your opinion?


I also hold a BS in AE. Who the hell says that is not an engineer field? Oy vey...the ignorance displayed on here is frightening. Any how...no matter what PE you take (and my suggestion is the AE PE) you're going to have to study material that you learned in the last two years of college, and some codes. If you decide to take the Civil exam, take the Construction PM. That is my 0.02!


----------

